# Spintech Mufflers



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

Anyone have a opinion or info on these mufflers? 

http://www.spintechmufflers.com/


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

Looks awfully restrictive to me...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Those guys were dicks at the SEMA show, they kicked me out of there booth for taking a picture of the tip! They were acting like I was a spy.

At a public trade show!!! They acted like they wanted to fight or something. I said no feature in Turbo or SCC for you then!

I want to test that muffler against a standard high performance muffer and see how it stcks up, but I am pissed at that company so I don't even want to call them for a test sample.

Mike


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Those guys were dicks at the SEMA show, they kicked me out of there booth for taking a picture of the tip! They were acting like I was a spy.
> 
> At a public trade show!!! They acted like they wanted to fight or something. I said no feature in Turbo or SCC for you then!
> 
> ...




But does it have any proven power?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> But does it have any proven power? *


I don't know, it does look restrictive. They are nicely made and the fake turbo thing spins smoothly. I think it is probably a rice mod.

Mike


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Those guys were dicks at the SEMA show, they kicked me out of there booth for taking a picture of the tip! They were acting like I was a spy.
> 
> At a public trade show!!! They acted like they wanted to fight or something. I said no feature in Turbo or SCC for you then!
> 
> ...


That sucks.. I'm sorry to hear that... I don't know if those muffler really work, but "I think" they look freaking ugly.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Mike K.*

I think your thinking of another company. I KNOW the mufflers you are talking about, they have a "Propeller" (for lack of better term.) on the muffler tip. That is something different than the link posted. I have always wondered about the Spintech brand mufflers though. Check the link out Mike, are we on the same page?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Mike K.*



wes said:


> *I think your thinking of another company. I KNOW the mufflers you are talking about, they have a "Propeller" (for lack of better term.) on the muffler tip. That is something different than the link posted. I have always wondered about the Spintech brand mufflers though. Check the link out Mike, are we on the same page? *



I think you are right, I don't think the spintechs will work that well, you want a peforated core striaght thru design to keep the backpressure low and velocity up.

Spintechs are hella loud as well my neigboor just got one and I can here him coming and going all the time.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike K.,
How loud are your cars? not to go off topic, but I want fast flowing low psi exhaust and well, I reall would like to try something quite(not that loud bothers me.hehe). Here is what I think of lots of Import exhausts on the market today... Two days ago I got a job at work to relpace the intermediate pipe on a 95 Honda Accord Wagon 2.2L, while in the process of waiting for correct parts(got the wrong pipe and donut gasket) I had to put the car out with the exhaust dumpping from the cat. The sound(ie. loudness and tone) sounded VERY much like the Thermal R&D cat-back one of my college roomates put on his 93 Civic Si. It would be hard for me to tell the two cars apart. Is it me or do those big fancy chrome(or stainless) "Rice Can" mufflers not do too much muffling?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike K.,
> How loud are your cars? not to go off topic, but I want fast flowing low psi exhaust and well, I reall would like to try something quite(not that loud bothers me.hehe). Here is what I think of lots of Import exhausts on the market today... Two days ago I got a job at work to relpace the intermediate pipe on a 95 Honda Accord Wagon 2.2L, while in the process of waiting for correct parts(got the wrong pipe and donut gasket) I had to put the car out with the exhaust dumpping from the cat. The sound(ie. loudness and tone) sounded VERY much like the Thermal R&D cat-back one of my college roomates put on his 93 Civic Si. It would be hard for me to tell the two cars apart. Is it me or do those big fancy chrome(or stainless) "Rice Can" mufflers not do too much muffling? *


Since my modified cars are not my daily drivers, they are pretty loud, my Z is real loud and my turbo classic is really loud. My NA 200SX has a greddy system and is pretty quiet.

Check out sentra.nets kojima's garage section under engines, there is a nice writeup on how to build an effective but sort of quiet exhaust.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thx Mike,

I have read that article about 2 million times..lol It is my plan to build my own system. I like them loud, but If I could try a good quite sytem..who knows maybe I would like it better.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i know this is a really old thread but eh..i just stubled across it. spintech mufflers are good on domestics i know. muscle mustangs & fast fords..or was it hot rod...tested alot of popular mufflers for stangs and spin tech flowed 2nd best. on my friend's car it is quiet at idle and normal acceleration ...and loud as hell when u get on it


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *i know this is a really old thread but eh..i just stubled across it. spintech mufflers are good on domestics i know. muscle mustangs & fast fords..or was it hot rod...tested alot of popular mufflers for stangs and spin tech flowed 2nd best. on my friend's car it is quiet at idle and normal acceleration ...and loud as hell when u get on it *


Flow and back pressure are just 1/2 of what makes a good muffler. Preservation of velocity through the muffler is very important also. Thats why peforated core straight thoughs rule and mufflers that are low backpressure and good flow like flow masters and turbo mufflers suck.

Mike


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Hey Mikey F-Em! Let Jez test it for ya. I am sure he will coax 15 hp out of the tip alone!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

back presure sometimes add tourque but dont go crazy with it . the mufler looks like it might work but there might be to much backpresure for a small displacement motor only way to find out try it ,or call the company for the mufler best suited for your car,cheaper to do the second of the two if your running forced induction dont bother you will loose power


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chris said:


> *back presure sometimes add tourque but dont go crazy with it . the mufler looks like it might work but there might be to much backpresure for a small displacement motor only way to find out try it ,or call the company for the mufler best suited for your car,cheaper to do the second of the two if your running forced induction dont bother you will loose power *


Backpressure does not add torque, thats an old wifes tail, high exhaust gas velocity is what adds torque, small tubing diameters have a higher flow velocity and hence more torque, thats how that old wives tale got started.

Mike


----------

